

GWT 2.7 Finalized - idoco
http://googlewebtoolkit.blogspot.com/2014/11/gwt-27-finalized.html

======
idoco
Just wondering if anyone is still using it for new projects?

~~~
kulibali
Google Inbox uses it: [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2014/11/going-under-hood-
of-in...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2014/11/going-under-hood-of-
inbox.html)

~~~
idoco
Wow, this is big news for the GWT community, I was lead to believe that GWT is
somewhat abandoned by Google.

